# Dosage issues



## Rogerowenmorgan (3 mo ago)

I have just purchased a Sage Barista Express Impress. Using the auto dose mode I have tried to different whole coffee beans using the double cup single walled porta filter cup. setting the grinding size the same or very similar auto dose with one bean variety is around 19/20g whilst the other is around 17g. Is this to be expected ?.
Any comments would be appreciated


----------



## ErikvW (8 mo ago)

Unfortunately, yes this is to be expected. There are a couple of ways around this:

only put beans in after you weighed out your dose, put them into an empty hopper (single dosing). Expect long grind times to get everything out.
alternatively grind a bit more then you think you need and weigh and adjust output.

General consensus is that the in-machine grinder is sub-optimal (at best). And I actually owned one of these puppies for half a year, so I have some first hand experience.


----------



## Rogerowenmorgan (3 mo ago)

Many thanks for your reply
As I am new to home espresso I am on a steep learning curve After only two weeks of research and hands on experience I feel that the best way forward would have been a separate quality grinder and a fully manual machine which allowed for a full range of adjustments. But for now I will continue with the impress but mostly using manual dose and grind settings, obviously with accurate scales.
Very much appreciate the reply
Rog (UK)


----------

